# Help to find an opera by the short synopsis.



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi.
I have been trying to recall an opera(or operetta) that I had a recording of 40 years ago. It was an East German ETERNA label most likely on one LP. Maybe a highlights or a short opera in one act.
The plot I remember goes like this: two friends and a lady(so three friends actually) travel together and by the end of the trip two become a pair leaving one empty handed.
Since I started to revisit the music I used to listen in my youth(some 40 years ago) I have collected hundreds of records. I listened psychedelic rock mostly(obviously) but lots of classical as well. 
I have been able to find most of these(and discover more). But it nags me so bad that I can not recall this one.
Maybe somebody can help here?


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Here is a list of all Classical releases on the Eterna Label, according to contributors at Discogs. If you have the patience to wade through it, you may eventually find what you're looking for.

Eterna Label at Discogs

I'm sorry, but I don't recognize the work from the plot.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> It was an East German ETERNA label most likely on one LP.


Over the time frame you are talking about it must be a L.P. that said they released all works from major companies on that label, frivolity was not allowed in those part of the world.
As for the story I search my German highlights for you, perhaps I find it.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you. I looked through the Discocs but did not find it there. I got the LP in 1980's but release date may have been much earlier. Like the Carl Orff records I bought when visited DDR in 1986 were released in 60's already.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

erki said:


> Thank you. I looked through the Discocs but did not find it there. I got the LP in 1980's but release date may have been much earlier. Like the Carl Orff records I bought when visited DDR in 1986 were released in 60's already.


Which langues was used wilts sinning?


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Must have been German, since I understood the text somewhat. Probably 19. century romantic operetta. But I can not be sure - it's been so long time. Only if I see the cover I recognise it surely.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

erki said:


> Must have been German, since I understood the text somewhat. Probably 19. century romantic operetta. But I can not be sure - it's been so long time. Only if I see the cover I recognise it surely.







I was thinking, (not dangerous) perhaps you should try Martha from Flotow it's about 3 people so who knows.
See clip, perhaps this rings a bell.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you again. Although it is not the one it put me onto new paths and I have not found it yet but have discovered some wonderful new things.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

erki said:


> Thank you again. Although it is not the one it put me onto new paths and I have not found it yet but have discovered some wonderful new things.


I keep my brains working......

edit
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/theme/-/tname/labelshop_cpo_operoratoriumsingspiel
Try this site, you can search under opera and operetta .
Perhaps....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

erki said:


> Thank you again. Although it is not the one it put me onto new paths and I have not found it yet but have discovered some wonderful new things.


The only thing comes up again and again in my head ; L'elisir d'amore
Can't find a German version though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaetano_Donizetti


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

That may very well be it. The finale sounds familiar. Now I need to search fo this recordings.
I listened Caterina Cornaro yesterday. Thank for bringing him to my attention again.


----------

